# re: Shaved Golden



## Rusty_ON (Jul 4, 2009)

*re: Shaved Golden*

Hi all,

As you can tell by my post count, I'm new here. Let me introduce my Dog, Rusty. She is nearing 7 years old and is without a doubt my closest friend, and a key member of our family. We had first pick from a litter, and haven't looked back.

I've done a bit of reading on this forum for information in the past, and certainly within the last 24 hours as I try to better understand my current situation.

_In error_, my dog experienced a grooming yesterday which resulted in her being shaved with a #7 clipper, when in fact we just wanted a little of the coat around the rear end, feet and under the ears cleaned up a bit. :doh:

Completely unexpected, needless to say I blew a gasket when I arrived home from work. We're headed on holidays in a week, and I fear my dog could be at risk of environmental issues (boating, sunshine, cottage life) due to losing her protective coat(s).

I assume from what I have read thus far, that shaving a Golden Retriever is not unheard of but there seems to be some warnings about sun and temperature control that have me concerned. In the meantime, we have obtained a life jacket which should help shelter her somewhat while we are on the boat.

I apologize in advance, for I am sure the following questions may have been asked before. I am looking for truthful. real answers based on experiences of other forum participants to ensure my dog and her health are taken care of accordingly. Please understand I am not trying to start a debate on whether to shave or not. Unfortunately that decision to shave is out of my control now.

1) How long (_based on your experience_) will it be before my dog will have her natural long hair feathered coat back? <cry>

2) What health risks (if any) exist for her without her double coat, and what precautions can I take?

Below I will try to attach an example picture of what she looked like yesterday morning, and another taken a moment ago.

Thanks to all.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

:doh: Oh dear... 


Yes, it will grow back, it will be a few months. For now, protect her from direct sun, and from being in the heat for any length of time.
If running in fileds with burrs/foxtails, etc, periodically run a soft slicker brush over her to make sure they do not imbed, this will also prevent ticks from doing so.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, at least you can see the ticks now.

PG is right, just keep her out of the sun and her coat will grow back but it will take a while.


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

I think your golden is beautiful even with that short hair cut! Thats pretty short, but my girl was shaved a few years ago and it took about 3 months for it to grow back. It grew back as beautiful as ever. My shadow looks very simular to your Rusty.
Dont panic.......**** happens. I never had a problem bathing her when it was short, just be gentle when you brush her because she doesnt have the hair now.
Best of luck!!
Yvette


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

O my God... I hope you didn't pay the groomer for that atrocity!!!! That poor girl. I went thru 4 different groomers in 2 years before I found a groomer that knew how to groom Goldens. And even tho there are dozens of groomers with in 5 miles of me, I travel 45 minutes to where Shirley opened her own shop in Marshfield. Hailey had never been totally shaved, but they always shaved anyplace that was difficult or took some skill. One groomer took a huge chunk out of the middle of her tail claiming it was matted when I know for a fact it wasnt!!!!

I don't have any answers on how long its going to take for the fur to grow back, but I'm sure some of our long time owners and breeders will be able to answer your questions. Good luck! Poor little girl...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to GRF. So sorry your groomer went postal on your Rusty girl. That really does look like a shave job on your beautiful girl. I think PointGold gave great advise above.


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

May I suggest sunscreen for her sweet little face and a tee shirt for when you're in the sun and on the boat. And I would be livid!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Poor pup  . Well, like I used to say to my friends about my children's hair escapades... thank God it grows back! 

Today, while at Pet Planet, I did see spray on doggy sunscreen. I didn't read the label, but I imagine doggy sunscreen would be safer if licked by animals than human brands?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Did you rip the hair off the groomers head? 

If you are taking her boating or out on the lake she will need sunscreen, her skin is really going to need the protection.

When we adopted Robbie his coat was so matted and his skin had so many sores we ended up having to shave him. That was July 05, by December 05 it had grown back quite a bit.

Top pic is Dec 05, bottom one is July 05.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my, I have a golden next door that got almost the same haircut the other day. Don't worry it will grow back, keep her out of the sun.

Here is Harley before and a few days ago after being shaved (he's on the left).


----------



## Rusty_ON (Jul 4, 2009)

THANKS. Replies appreciated and very helpful. Keep the thoughts and advice coming. I'm devastated emotionally, but starting to appreciate that it will grow back in less time than I originally feared (1+ yrs), and perhaps I can ensure she remains healthy.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

I would have shaved that groomer's head with a #7 trimmer. Thankfully it will grow back. This sort of thing makes me glad I trim Tucker myself. I am still learning, but I figure even my worst attempt is better than a shave! Here is a great site if you want to do it yourself next time.

http://www.pvgrc.org/grooming/grooming.htm

So sorry you are going thru this- btw- she is a beautiful girl!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Are you planning to sue your groomer?? I sure would!! How upset you must be. I mean, I get a bad haircut myself and I'm crying for weeks. sniff.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm curious as to what the groomer said to you when you went to pick him up???
Did she not realize what she did???


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

OMG! :doh: I don't blame you one bit for being livid! It would have taken all the self restraint in the world for me not to go completely postal on the "groomer" that did that. Wow. That's not grooming. That's a butcher job. I can't believe they did that without asking you first. 

It will eventually grow back. It may take a while, but it will come back. I'm so sorry that happened! That's why we do most of our grooming ourselves at home. I just don't think a lot of groomers really know how a Golden is supposed to be groomed.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Very well written post BTW. Your concern for your dogs health rather than the visual speaks volumes. Dog will be fine, you will be fine. take the groomers number out of the Rolodex and chuck it. Get yourself a good pair of grooming scissors, a thinning scissor, and search out grooming on the forum. with those items you will be able to do your own grooming. I believe Point Gold posted a while ago very good instructions on do-it-yourself grooming, it really ain't that difficult and it comes out the way you want it.
I enjoy trimming Harley when he needs a little touch-up and he has never been to a groomer and won't be the way I see it. and he looks just fine.
Wagondog


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sorry the groomer did this to your girl! I love Oakley's Dad's description. My little Tango was shaved in front for elbow surgery, and her coat grew back astonishingly fast and in full feathers. Some goldens are shaved every single summer, so I bet this one time won't hurt her as long as she does not get extremely sunburned or too cold in the water. It must feel VERY weird to her.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Your girl is beautiful no matter what. I am so sorry you and your girl had to go through this. But I would have also lost it and gone off on the groomer. What an idiot!! 

I once took Magic into a groomer for a typical golden groom. When the groomer said, "Oh she is so pretty, what kind of dog is she?", I turned around and walked out.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

*Some Therapy With Autism*

sorry this wasn't supposed to be here.........


----------



## sabby (Apr 23, 2009)

OMG....

I totally agree with Philly's statement..
Good to hear from everyone that this problem will sort itself out sooner than
you ( and me) expected.
It is supposed to get really hot next week so be careful.


----------



## hannahsmom (Oct 29, 2007)

Our last Golden Chelsey suffered from severe hot spots in the summer and the only way we could avoid several trips to the vet and many meds was to have her shaved each summer. You just have to be diligent that they do not stay in direct sun for long and they tend to know that laying in the shade is much nicer, hair or not. It really doesn't take long to grow back and the feathering will come back beautiful as ever.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

:doh: Ouch! Well, as my boyfriend said the first time he asked me to cut his hair and he handed me the electric clippers, "The difference between a good haircut and a bad haircut is 6 weeks." 

Luckily, it will grow back. Although it will take longer then six weeks. Meanwhile folks will think she is either a puppy or a yellow lab. 

You aren't dealing with tropical sun, but I do like the idea of the t-shirt as a little extra protection for the first few days. 

Meanwhile, without the undercoat your dog may have lost a little of her boyancy so she might have to work a little harder when swimming. Good news is that drying her afterward will be less of a chore.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, I am SO sorry!!!!! Your poor baby!

I agree with the tshirt and sunscreen when she is outside, especially on the boat. I sure wouldn't have her out for very long.

I had a bad experience with a groomer who was an idiot when Selka was young and have never trusted on since.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG !!! I am so sorry. I would have raised holy hell if I were you with not only the groomer but the establishment. You might want to order a cool coat.... would help keep her cool and also protect her body from sun. http://www.aahpaws.com/The_Chilly_Dog_Cool_Coat_p/cc-large-xxlarge.htm


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

*I feel your pain*

Ripley was taken to th groomer about a year ago and they did the same thing to her. They said they were going to give her a Golden style summer cut. Needless to say when I went to pick her up and I saw what they did I came unglued. I tore them all a new you know what and said if they expected me to pay for this they were out of their mind. In fact I told them they would be lucky if I didn't take them to court of the whole deal. We have a new groomer who loves Goldens now and she does a wonderful job on Ripley when we take her in. Like everyone said its takes 6 to 8 months for their hair to grow back. Just make sure you keep her out of the sun for any length of time. I don't know about the dog sun screen but im sure it wouldn't be good for them if they licked it... Good luck.


----------



## Rusty_ON (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow... thanks for all the kind words of encouragement.

Since it was mentioned a few times by some, I should confirm that YES I did get our money back that night, and persuaded them to provide me with life preserver for sun coverage at no cost.

I still think she look 'nude' like this. Praying for a quick grow back. :crossfing

VERY pleased to hear there is no major health concerns.


----------



## Rusty_ON (Jul 4, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom, thanks for the tip on the cool coat. I'll keep an eye out for something like that locally. Might make her look like a thoroughbred horse though... haha


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

I would have pitched a fit!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

since becoming a member here, i have learned so very much, so when i brought the girls to be groomed, i stayed right with them and said feet only. the groomers are so very good when i go there, they ask first before they trim anything. hair will grow back and she is still a beauty.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

That groomer didn't miss a hair. I'm sorry you are going through the experience...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So what was their explanation for shaving her when that was NOT what you asked for?


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

our guy came to us like that at 6 months (a re-homing grooming-gone-bad). Prior to sunburn season, but had to wrap him up after a swim for warmth. 

somewhere I have a pic of him 14 weeks post-"groom" looking REAL GOOD. It was so soft growing back, and after a month he lost naked look. 

last month took him in for his lst tail-end only groom -- I had to be there & groomer kinda freaked when I showed her pic of what he lst looked like. 

just amazed at how/why a "groomer" could do this


----------



## Rusty_ON (Jul 4, 2009)

Spruce, 14 weeks would be great. Hopefully she'll be coming along well by the time fall weather rolls in.

Mylissyk, the instructions were mis-interpreted as they passed through two additional people before it got to the actual person doing the grooming. Paperwork was incorrect. Can't look back now,... only forwards.

Other than drinking more water than normal, she seems okay, and doesn't seem bashful about it. A couple of sore spots where she was shaved too close, to the point it drew blood. She's also had a reaction to the non-allergenic shampoo unfortunately, but we're used to that and hopefully have it under control. Now if only she would stop scratching it and making it spread.. :doh:

Well.... I did look back actually. Attached is a pic of Rusty when we selected her out of the litter, long before we actually brought her home so many years ago. 

You're a great group here. Thumbs-up to all. :dblthumb2


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

OMG! Poor baby! You know if it was my girl I would not take her to the lake. The sun rays and the reflection off the water maybe to much, even with sunscreen...and even with a shirt over her she still maybe able to get burnt. I would keep her out of the sun until some of her fur grows back. 
You take me to the beach and I can be covered up and under an umbrella and number 50 sunscreen on.....and I will burn like a lobster!


----------



## Rusty_ON (Jul 4, 2009)

I think we can find some good shade for her. Lots of trees in the cottage area. I'll probably refrain from taking her in the boat if she shows signs of heat. She spends a lot of time swimming after ducks if she gets an opportunity though. New life preserver may prove helpful, as she often forgets how far she can swim


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Shave the groomer.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It will grow back just fine. You must have been shocked when you picked her up. I would have been speechless and from my post count, you can see that doesn't happen often.


----------



## Rusty_ON (Jul 4, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> Shave the groomer.


lol... I did offer to shave the manager's head actually.


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

This happened to our last Golden, Amber, when I had her groomed years ago at the kennel. I was asked if I wanted a "summer cut," with a closer trim of the feathers. Since she had severe allergies and was always getting mats in her tail and rear feathers, despite brushing twice a day, I agreed...and came home from vacation to a SHAVED dog with NO feathers other than the forelegs! (GRRR!)

That was before I found the GRF website, so I did not realize the dangers of sun exposure and how protective the undercoat was. Ironically, the clipping DID help her allergies, so we did continue doing so (on our former vet's advice) while she was alive.

Amber's coat used to grow in after about 3 months...and she had THICK feathering right up till the day she went to the Bridge.

Fast forward to finding the GRF site...I now know better, and Honey is NEVER shaved. I do 99 percent of her grooming...only get her professionally trimmed once or twice a year, and I WRITE DOWN that there is to be NO SHAVING of any kind. (I am not as talented as others who groom and show professionally, of course, but she cleans up rather nicely! )



~Kim~


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Bet you got a shock when you collected her. She is a beautiful girl, and it will grow back, I hope you didnt get charged for the shave!


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

Rusty On- My fellow, Ontarian
You have a beautiful dog, and its crappy that this happened. Think positive..... Im sure she will do just fine at the cottage. Nice pic, looks very relaxing there.
You are right, you cant go back, only forward! Good luck


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Rut Roh!

As others have stated, it will grow back. You just need to tend to her carefully until it does.

What on earth was the 'groomer' thinking?

What sort of reparations did they offer?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

How does she look now???


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I've wondered about this, too!! 
thanks, ACC for finding the thread 

would love to see current pic


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't know what to say - I'm overwhelmed! That is pawthetic for a groomer to do. Keep us posted and pictures of her recovery.


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

What a shame......................I can't understand why anyone would want to shave that beautiful coat unless for a one off medical/grooming reason. The only positive is that it will grow back. This 'groomer' has no idea.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

This is an old post, but I was hoping for an updated pic!


----------



## Rusty_ON (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for asking... here is some recent pics. As you can see her coat is growing back quite nicely. These pics are from October.

She is camera shy...lol


























And some pics from last weekend:


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I love love love that first picture. It's so cute. Rusty is a beautiful girl, I'm glad her coat grew back so nicely.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Poor baby! So glad it's coming back!


----------



## Rusty_ON (Jul 4, 2009)

Its surprising to me how fast it grew back actually. 

Here's a view showing the before/during/after transition. Good reference for anyone who may be curious how long it takes to grow back. I'm sure the timeline differs a bit by specific dog. She is still missing her chest feathering like it was before, but its coming along.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That is a good transformation!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

The worst part? You'll now have to live with all the "Nice Lab" comments for the next few months.

Oh Noes !!!


----------



## DixieDarlin (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh my goodness.....wow....now thats shaved. I feel so bad for you and thankfully your goldens hair will grow back! I would have blown a gasket also!:doh: Wow, I might have even beat the "you know what" out of the groomer. I live where it gets very cold in winter and I know that my goldens need all the fur they have in winter even tho they are house honey's. Take care!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

From the photos it appears the difference between a good haircut and a bad haircut is 4 months. But tell us, have you reached the point in time where you can look back at this and laugh?


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

Rusty looks good even after shaving!! Try keeping her out of the direct exposure from sun for a long time.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

She's a beautiful girl and it looks like her coat is coming back nicely.


----------



## Pez (Jun 9, 2009)

I would have shaved the groomer!! Generally breeders have a good take on groomeers in the area or may offer to do it themselves. Thatr would be your best bet for the next time. They really require light trimming and many inexperienced groomer sthink they need to do more to justify the fee. Did you shave the groomer... call me i'll go with you and we'll do it together! It'll grow back.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Love that first picture.
I'm so glad her hair is coming back. I would have blown my top as well. 

I wonder what made this person think this was a correct way to go. :doh:


----------



## Rusty_ON (Jul 4, 2009)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> From the photos it appears the difference between a good haircut and a bad haircut is 4 months. But tell us, have you reached the point in time where you can look back at this and laugh?


Bob-N-Tash.

I'm no longer upset, but not laughing per se. I'm certain that particular groomer won't do it to another Golden by mistake ever again, and I take some comfort in that. That big chain store lost my business as a result, and I am not proud of that but it saves me from worrying about it. We have not selected a new groomer yet. I may just try to learn how to do it myself. Perhaps on this forum there is instructions. I'll have to look and see.

Its one of life's lessons for me, and my real concern from the start was Rusty's health. I learned that shaving her was not a big health concern, which was good. She looked ridiculous (my opinion) for a few months, but right now she is just about back to normal.

I have other health concerns now, relating to 'inconclusive' tests done on her belly, a result of a mysterious bump growing there lately. Not leaving me feeling too good about that. We'll see.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad your sweet girl's coat is growing back nicely. She is beautiful.

I had a bad groomer experience last week when my ten year old golden's feathers were butchered apparently because I asked for a little trim! I am still boiling and I doubt I will ever laugh about an $81 butchering! I was offered a free grooming as a peace offering!!!
HA! Like I would let them close to my dogs again!

Please let us know what you find out about the lump. Lumps are scary!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I would just have them bathe and blow dry them and do nails! NO hair cutting at all  Then you get your free grooming.


----------



## Rusty_ON (Jul 4, 2009)

Rusty suffered a completely torn ACL on her right knee in August, followed by a completely torn ACL on her left knee this past week. At her age, the decision was made to end the suffering. I just lost my best friend.

*RIP Rusty 07-12-2011
Never forgotten.*


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

So sorry for the loss of your golden. She looked like she was a sweetheart.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I am sorry she was a beautiful girl....


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry. Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## Rusty_ON (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words. As a family, 24 hours later we are still reeling from it. Hopefully time will heal. Walking in the door today, home from work was rough. I even thought I heard her for a moment, then remembered the reality of it.

Any suggestions or guidelines as to an appropriate time period to wait before getting another golden pup? Kids are 15 & 11. The youngest is especially heart broken.... she's got crocodile tears, big time.

They grew up together.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of Rusty. What a sweet girl. I wish I could help you answer your question.

I was 15 when I lost Ginger and I took it really hard. Held up in my room crying my eyes out for days. It just took time. I wasn't ready for another dog (actually 2 dogs) but the rest of my family was and they went ahead and got two lab pups. I wish they would have waited. I love them, but I just don't have that bond with them that I think I could have had.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet girl Rusty.

" I even thought I heard her for a moment"

Some believe that they give us signs. This may be one.


Everyone of us grieves at their own speed. Each of your children may have a different time table on when they can share their hearts again.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear this news. She is a beautiful girl and I know how much it hurts to lose them.

Your heart will tell you when you are ready to share it with another dog.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I would have a family Pow-Wow and ask this question. If the decision is to look for another, I would suggest you make it a HUGE family affair where you visit breeders then discuss, visit & discuss again. This will bring the kids into the whole process and the bonding started before a pup is even picked out. Every family is different, but when all are included they are more likely to feel "part" of the pup.

I am so sorry about losing Rusty. Read the entire thread and she was a special girl.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so, so sorry. She was such a sweet looking girl. My only advice to your little ones is to make them feel that it is okay to be sad, tell them you're sad, too, and spend some time talking about how much you all loved Rusty. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## MissKitty (Sep 29, 2011)

i am so sorry  my heart is broken for u and your family!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rusty_ON said:


> Thanks for the kind words. As a family, 24 hours later we are still reeling from it. Hopefully time will heal. Walking in the door today, home from work was rough. I even thought I heard her for a moment, then remembered the reality of it.
> 
> Any suggestions or guidelines as to an appropriate time period to wait before getting another golden pup? Kids are 15 & 11. The youngest is especially heart broken.... she's got crocodile tears, big time.
> 
> They grew up together.


 
I am so very sorry for the loss of Rusty. It is so hard when you lose them and they're so much a part of your family. It takes time to heal your heart. 

I lost my boy in Feb. of this year, he'd been with us since he was 8 weeks old, he was 15.5. The house was so empty, quiet, different, and we were so lost without him, even my girl Roxy was grieving. For her sake, as well as ours really, I knew I needed to get another dog as soon as possible.

Two weeks after we lost our boy, I found a young golden male at my County Humane Society and adopted him. He fit it right away without any needed adjustment period. He has brought so much love and joy back into our lives.

Each dog is very special and unique, you can not replace a dog with another, but you can choose to open your heart and home to one. When you feel the time is right for you, bring another dog into your home.
It is different for everyone, only you can decide when it's the right time.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

So sorry to hear you had to make that tough decision. But know that it is one of the greatest kindnesses we can give to our beloved dogs after they have given us a lifetime of companionship.

Your heart will tell (or maybe the kids) when you are ready to welcome a new Golden friend. Lots of good breeders in Ontario, so just do careful research when you are ready.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Rusty. She was beautiful girl.
Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## Rusty_ON (Jul 4, 2009)

I had made this video a few months ago, knowing the day would come. 






My fleece coat I'm wearing is covered in dog hair, and I think I'll leave it just like that for now. I've grown fond with picking her hair out of my eyes and mouth ..lol


.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video, it's a beautiful tribute to your precious girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sweet girl she was. Great video. 
As for dog hair, on 15th is going to be 7 months I lost my Buddy, I cant make myself to vacuum carpet in the office. It is still covered with his hair. Every now and then I found some on my clothes and I feel as he is still with me.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What beautiful photos. I loved that you used "Who Let the Dogs Out?" I was watching and smiling. Then "Me and You and a Dog Named Blue" started and I just started to bawl. I don't even know you but it was so moving watching her grow with your family. What great memories you must have.


----------

